# Fantasmi ...



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

e le gambette dove sono?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Ma tinci cravasa!

Me la sognero' stanotte :racchia:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e le gambette dove sono?


 vai a chiederglielo... :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tinci cravasa!
> 
> Me la sognero' stanotte :raccia:


 eddai, è un sito troppo figo con foto che sembrerebbero autentiche


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vai a chiederglielo... :carneval:


ma le manuzze ce le ha:rotfl:
meno male...
a me non fa paura per niente
non credo ai fantasmi


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma le manuzze ce le ha:rotfl:
> meno male...
> a me non fa paura per niente
> non credo ai fantasmi


 Ma loro credono in te... :dracula:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma loro credono in te... :dracula:


miiiiimiiiiimiiiii credo solo in quelli buoni (tipo il fantasma formaggino:mexican


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma le manuzze ce le ha:rotfl:
> meno male...
> a me non fa paura per niente
> non credo ai fantasmi


Che esistano o meno e' irrilevante quanto la trama in un film porno... quella ragazzina non si puo' guardare:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Effettivamente la salopette di lui ha qualcosa di diabolico...


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che esistano o meno e' irrilevante quanto la trama in un film porno... quella ragazzina non si puo' guardare:unhappy:


 In effetti abbastanza malefica... :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Effettivamente la salopette di lui ha qualcosa di diabolico...


 :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl:


che fetecchia che sei!! mi spari al fantasmino??:carneval:


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

crescete  :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tinci cravasa!
> 
> Me la sognero' stanotte :racchia:


 Quoto!!! :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


ma che c'è di strano? è uno inginocchiato dietro


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Effettivamente la salopette di lui ha qualcosa di diabolico...


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per fortuna hanno messo la freccia... pensavo fosse appesa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non so se fa piu' paura il bambino o lei o la vecchia dietro


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che fetecchia che sei!! mi spari al fantasmino??:carneval:


 non lo sopporto, non è un fantasma "serio" :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Per fortuna hanno messo la freccia... pensavo fosse appesa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non so se fa piu' paura il bambino o lei o la vecchia dietro


 merda è vero! Non ci avevo fatto caso, ma spaventa più lei :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


il fantasma qual'è? :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non lo sopporto, non è un fantasma "serio" :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> il fantasma qual'è? :carneval:


hai vito che sembra lincoln lui?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


ma è in topless???


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


Ma dai sta pure facendo la linguaccia!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ce la faccio


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> hai vito che sembra lincoln lui?:carneval:


 lei sembra achille ochetto col colbacco... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

questo fa paura veramente


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> lei sembra achille ochetto col colbacco... :carneval:


basta, non posto più- Non sei serio:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> questo fa paura veramente


Si sta mantenendo le palle?


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> questo fa paura veramente


 non si vede una sega...


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si sta mantenendo le palle?


:rofl::rofl::rofl: è un fantasma ma le grattatine se le deve dare pure lui :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Questa mi disturba


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

a me disturba anche questa ..miiii che paura!!!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: è un fantasma ma le grattatine se le deve dare pure lui :carneval:


Non c'e' poltergeist che tenda la sistematina di palle:carneval:


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non c'e' poltergeist che tenda la sistematina di palle:carneval:


sto male:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

iris ha detto:


>


paura!!!!


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa mi disturba


 argh :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: che pirlone!! questo si che fa cagare in mano:carneval:


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

*questa è famosa!*


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> .


:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Questa nel film 3 scapoli e un bebe' l'avevate mai vista?


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa nel film 3 scapoli e un bebe' l'avevate mai vista?


no, ma chi è?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no, ma chi è?


Il bambino dietro la tenda...non e' parte del cast e non sanno da dove venga... storia vecchia


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il bambino dietro la tenda...non e' parte del cast e non sanno da dove venga... storia vecchia


 incredibile!!!


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il bambino dietro la tenda...non e' parte del cast e non sanno da dove venga... storia vecchia


ma dai...non la sapevo..


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Ho appena letto che e' una bufala...peccato

E' una sagoma di cartone dimenticata per sbaglio... che pirloni!:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho appena letto che e' una bufala...peccato
> 
> E' una sagoma di cartone dimenticata per sbaglio... che pirloni!:carneval:


miiiiimiiiii


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *E' una sagoma di cartone dimenticata per sbaglio... che pirloni*!:carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Sfumato il mistero... rimane però il film palloso!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Sicuramente finta... ma la borsa del tipo e' sicuramente inquietante


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente finta... ma la borsa del tipo e' sicuramente inquietante


 Spero solo che il demone dietro distrugga questo orrendo nerd! :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Spero solo che il demone dietro distrugga questo orrendo nerd! :carneval:


La cazzata e' che dal sito in cui ho preso la foto dicono che sia morto dopo quella stessa foto d'infarto:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La cazzata e' che dal sito in cui ho preso la foto dicono che sia morto dopo quella stessa foto d'infarto:unhappy:


 merda.... :unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Nel sito ci sono tutte le foto delle vacanze del fantasma


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel sito ci sono tutte le foto delle vacanze del fantasma


questa tizia fa realmente cagare sotto... :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La cazzata e' che dal sito in cui ho preso la foto dicono che sia morto dopo quella stessa foto d'infarto:unhappy:


ok che era brutta la borsa ma mi sembra esagerato!:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Altro fantasma


----------



## tinkerbell (31 Agosto 2010)

Però ha dei bei capelli! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ok che era brutta la borsa ma mi sembra esagerato!:carneval:


 ma sicuramente è una cazzata dai!

E' il demone distruttore dei bimbiminkia... appena ne vede uno non resiste!  :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

*vero!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Altro fantasma


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Altro fantasma


Di questo abbiamo la certezza che è una bufala:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Di questo abbiamo la certezza che è una bufala:carneval:


 poco ma sicuro... :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Queste foto sono inquietanti...:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eddai, è un sito troppo figo con foto che sembrerebbero autentiche


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 Che carogna... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


>


 Ma il fantasma qual è?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il fantasma qual è?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi vergognavo a chiederlo:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (31 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Effettivamente la salopette di lui ha qualcosa di diabolico...


 già. perchè la gonna di lei non è da incubo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

Vi prego cancellate queste foto!
Io ho il terrore dei fantasmi....


----------



## ranatan (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Vi prego cancellate queste foto!
> Io ho il terrore dei fantasmi....


Come dice il detto?
"non è dei morti che bisogna avere paura...ma dei vivi"


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Come dice il detto?
> "non è dei morti che bisogna avere paura...ma dei vivi"


:up:


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Come dice il detto?
> "non è dei morti che bisogna avere paura...ma dei vivi"


 
Lo so, lo diceva sempre mia nonna.
Ma che volete, mi viene la strizza! :unhappy:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Vi prego cancellate queste foto!
> Io ho il terrore dei fantasmi....


segnalata per codardia :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Lo so, lo diceva sempre mia nonna.
> Ma che volete, mi viene la strizza! :unhappy:


e la foto di un bel lupo mannaro? :carneval:


----------



## ranatan (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Lo so, lo diceva sempre mia nonna.
> Ma che volete, mi viene la strizza! :unhappy:


Allora immagino che non ti sia persa nemmeno un film della saga "the ring", "the grudge", ecc. :mexican:


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e la foto di un bel lupo mannaro? :carneval:


No, i mostri non mi fanno paura!


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Allora immagino che non ti sia persa nemmeno un film della saga "the ring", "the grudge", ecc. :mexican:


io non ho paura ma ho da 2 mesi paranormal activity ancora incelofanato, non trovo il tempo:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Allora immagino che non ti sia persa nemmeno un film della saga "the ring", "the grudge", ecc. :mexican:


Costretta a vederli da un paio di amiche fissate, ho mangiato e parlato tutto il tempo, stando di spalle alla tv. Per poco non mi facevano a pezzi...le amiche intendo!


----------



## ranatan (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io non ho paura ma ho da 2 mesi paranormal activity ancora incelofanato, non trovo il tempo:mexican::mexican:


 
 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Costretta a vederli da un paio di amiche fissate, ho mangiato e parlato tutto il tempo, stando di spalle alla tv. Per poco non mi facevano a pezzi...le amiche intendo!


Ti dò un consiglio per la prossima volta, così eviterai lo scannamento da parte delle amiche.
Mettiti i tappi alle orecchie. Vedere solo le scene senza l'audio non fa minimamente effetto. Prova ad "astutare" (scusate, sono ancora "posseduta" dallo spirito di Montalbano") l'audio della tele. Nessun film d'orrore sarà più tale.


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


  è vero:angeletto::angeletto:


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ti dò un consiglio per la prossima volta, così eviterai lo scannamento da parte delle amiche.
> Mettiti i tappi alle orecchie. Vedere solo le scene senza l'audio non fa minimamente effetto. Prova ad "astutare" (scusate, sono ancora "posseduta" dallo spirito di Montalbano") l'audio della tele. Nessun film d'orrore sarà più tale.


ot, sto leggendo l'ultimo (acqua in bocca)  scritto con lucarelli. bellissimo ma non è  quasi in dialetto   siciliano


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ti dò un consiglio per la prossima volta, così eviterai lo scannamento da parte delle amiche.
> Mettiti i tappi alle orecchie. Vedere solo le scene senza l'audio non fa minimamente effetto. Prova ad "astutare" (scusate, sono ancora "posseduta" dallo spirito di Montalbano") l'audio della tele. Nessun film d'orrore sarà più tale.


 vero! Mi ricordo in un videogame horror, che per finire un livello particolarmente tremendo senza farmi prendere dall'ansia... ho dovuto togliere l'audio


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ti dò un consiglio per la prossima volta, così eviterai lo scannamento da parte delle amiche.
> Mettiti i tappi alle orecchie. Vedere solo le scene senza l'audio non fa minimamente effetto. Prova ad "astutare" (scusate, sono ancora "posseduta" dallo spirito di Montalbano") l'audio della tele. Nessun film d'orrore sarà più tale.


 
Sono le immagini che mi terrorizzano! :blank:


----------



## ranatan (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero! Mi ricordo in un videogame horror, che per finire un livello particolarmente tremendo senza farmi prendere dall'ansia... ho dovuto togliere l'audio


Io avevo fatto la prova con profondo rosso, dove l'effetto sonoro è notevole.


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io avevo fatto la prova con profondo rosso, dove l'effetto sonoro è notevole.


a me i fantasmi non fanno paura ma il sangue e le scene cruente mi fanno schifissimo:incazzato:
le scene con gli occhi poi:unhappy:


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me i fantasmi non fanno paura ma il sangue e le scene cruente mi fanno schifissimo:incazzato:
> *le scene con gli occhi poi*:unhappy:


Tipo?


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me i fantasmi non fanno paura ma il sangue e le scene cruente mi fanno schifissimo:incazzato:
> le scene con gli occhi poi:unhappy:


 a me lo splatter non da particolarmente fastidio... angoscia molto invece una tensione ben costruita, ma son rari i film che riescono a crearla.


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Tipo?


 tipo tagli agli occhi e schifezze del genere


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io avevo fatto la prova con profondo rosso, dove l'effetto sonoro è notevole.


 secondo me il sonoro è una grande componente per creare tensione


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me il sonoro è una grande componente per creare tensione


 fondamentale... forse ancor più delle immagini!


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> a me lo splatter non da particolarmente fastidio... angoscia molto invece una tensione ben costruita, ma son rari i film che riescono a crearla.


La penso come te.
Ad esempio, quando ho visto "Saw", il primo, mi sono fatta un sacco di risate, è proprio assurdo come film....


----------



## ranatan (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> tipo tagli agli occhi e schifezze del genere


Lo splatter mi fa solo schifo, Ecco, quei film tipo hostel o roba del genere, con torture gratuite non riesco a vederli nemmeno io.
Quelli invece classici, "paranormali", dove tutto si gioca sulla tensione mi piacciono assai.
Il primo film che ricordo non mi fece dormire per notti, è stato "Nightmare" (ricordo che l'avevo visto nella mia camera al buio per non destare sospetti nei miei genitori e la cosa mi aveva impaurito ancora di più)


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> La penso come te.
> Ad esempio, quando ho visto "Saw", il primo, mi sono fatta un sacco di risate, è proprio assurdo come film....


io ho riso la prima volta con l'esorcista. L'ho rivisto tempo fa e mi è piaciuto molto.


----------



## Angel (1 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me il sonoro è una grande componente per creare tensione


Delle volte l'assenza è anche più micidiale.....Alien ne aveva pochissimo ed è uno dei pochi film che me la fa fare ancora sotto


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Delle volte l'assenza è anche più micidiale.....Alien ne aveva pochissimo ed è uno dei pochi film che me la fa fare ancora sotto


verissimo:condom::condom: anche a me fa una caghetta terribile:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Lo splatter mi fa solo schifo, Ecco, quei film tipo hostel o roba del genere, con torture gratuite non riesco a vederli nemmeno io.
> Quelli invece classici, "paranormali", dove tutto si gioca sulla tensione mi piacciono assai.
> Il primo film che ricordo non mi fece dormire per notti, è stato "Nightmare" (ricordo che l'avevo visto nella mia camera al buio per non destare sospetti nei miei genitori e la cosa mi aveva impaurito ancora di più)


 Ho trovato molto più angosciante un film tipo "Garage Olimpo" che "Hostel"... sapere che il poco mostrato era vero, lo rendeva mille volte più disturbante di tutte le cazzate del secondo.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> *Delle volte l'assenza è anche più *micidiale.....Alien ne aveva pochissimo ed è uno dei pochi film che me la fa fare ancora sotto


 Assolutamente si! Alien è capolavoro in questo, lavora sull'inconscio...


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente si! Alien è capolavoro in questo, lavora sull'inconscio...


 alien è la madre delle paure


----------



## ranatan (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente si! Alien è capolavoro in questo, lavora sull'inconscio...


Alien è stupendo.
Altri due che ho adorato e che rivedo sempre sono "il sesto senso" e ancora di più "The Others"


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Alien è stupendo.
> Altri due che ho adorato e che rivedo sempre sono "il sesto senso" e ancora di più "The Others"


Ecco, "Il sesto senso" lo lascio dopo una ventina di minuti.
"Others" l'ho visto al cinema e mi ha impressionato perchè ho capito subito tutto!


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> alien è la madre delle paure


 Ne parlavo da poco con una psicanalista che ho conosciuto... mi spiegava tuttò ciò che quel film va a toccare dentro di noi... incredibile!


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ne parlavo da poco con una psicanalista che ho conosciuto... mi spiegava tuttò ciò che quel film va a toccare dentro di noi... incredibile!


E allora io sono da curare..Alien non mi fa paura...mi dà fastidio.
Sarò da psicanalista.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E allora io sono da curare..Alien non mi fa paura...mi dà fastidio.
> Sarò da psicanalista.


 Non fa paura nel senso corrente del termine... provoca angoscia.


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

The  Others richiama uno dei primi film di Hitchcock, "suspense", mi pare si chiamasse...in bianco e nero, ben più terrificante.
Ma non riesco a ritrovarlo in DVD.


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non fa paura nel senso corrente del termine... provoca angoscia.


inzomma..quando schizza fuori la testina dalla pancia del  primo ho fatto un salto che ho preso una testata:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

a me inquietano più le storie delle presenze, il paranormale...


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me inquietano più le storie delle presenze, il paranormale...


Pure a me...


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> The Others richiama uno dei primi film di Hitchcock, "suspense", mi pare si chiamasse...in bianco e nero, ben più terrificante.
> Ma non riesco a ritrovarlo in DVD.


 Mi piace moltissimo quel film.
Io ce l'ho in dvd...mio padre l'acquistò da blockcuster, tanto tempo fa.


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi piace moltissimo quel film.
> Io ce l'ho in dvd...mio padre l'acquistò da blockcuster, tanto tempo fa.


blockcuster??:carneval::carneval:
avete visto che stanno fallendo?


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> blockcuster??:carneval::carneval:
> avete visto che stanno fallendo?


Si, li chiudono.


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> blockcuster??:carneval::carneval:
> avete visto che stanno fallendo?


 Beh si...quello: blockbuster...o qualcosa del genere!

Sempre a guardare il pelo e!!!! :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Si, li chiudono.


gli sta bene:rotfl:
Oltretutto sono tra i più cari sia come noleggio che come vendita


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> gli sta bene:rotfl:
> Oltretutto sono tra i più cari sia come noleggio che come vendita


Sono soppiantati in gran parte da sky ed affini.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *gli sta bene*:rotfl:
> Oltretutto sono tra i più cari sia come noleggio che come vendita


I dipendenti però finiscono nella merda... qui ne hanno chiusi due.


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I dipendenti però finiscono nella merda... qui ne hanno chiusi due.


si, per loro mi dispiace


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si, per loro mi dispiace


 che poi era gente che ci lavorava dieci anni... ora in questo periodo poi, cosa vanno a fare? I disoccupati... se gli va molto di culo, in un call center:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> gli sta bene:rotfl:
> Oltretutto sono tra i più cari sia come noleggio che come vendita


non sai quanto mi stanno sul cuuuuuulo


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non sai quanto mi stanno sul cuuuuuulo


noi ce li avevamo come clienti. ed erano palanche


----------



## Giusy (2 Settembre 2010)

Qualcuno ha letto il nuovo libro di Zafon "Marina"? A proposito di creature sovrannaturali....non è affatto male.... Sto scoprendo gli scrittori spagnoli: "La cattedrale del mare" di Falcones è bellissimo!


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha letto il nuovo libro di Zafon "Marina"? A proposito di creature sovrannaturali....non è affatto male.... Sto scoprendo gli scrittori spagnoli: "La cattedrale del mare" di Falcones è bellissimo!


a me zafon ha un po' stufato


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel sito ci sono tutte le foto delle vacanze del fantasma



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!

Mi sono trattenuta quanto ho potuto..... poi sono scoppiata a ridere.... in ufficio cavolo!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

